# دراسة الميكاترونيكس عن بُعد



## grafidustrial (2 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى 
من فضلكم اريد المساعدة عن كيفية دراسة الميكاترونيكس عن بُعد و ماهى الجامعات التى توفر هذا النوع؟ و كيفية الدراسة؟ و قيمة المصروفات؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو المساعدة.


----------

